
[Russian Internet censorship] I'm fed up with Roskomnadzor - fight4runet
https://pastebin.com/Etp2TNBi
======
fight4runet
In a diversion from my usual topic, I wrote a post about how a group of mental
health activists were detained today in Moscow:
[https://pastebin.com/Df9AV2Hf](https://pastebin.com/Df9AV2Hf)

They were a bunch of diverse people, but I really wanted to draw attention to
the problem of discrimination in Russia here.

------
noobermin
Any verification of this? I've googled a little and I've found one or two news
articles alluding to it, including meduza.io[0] one in the pastebin.

[0] [https://meduza.io/en/news/2018/04/17/russia-s-federal-
censor...](https://meduza.io/en/news/2018/04/17/russia-s-federal-censor-
blocks-millions-of-ip-addresses-in-crackdown-on-telegram-disrupting-internet-
services-across-the-country)

~~~
drosan
I can vouch since I live here too (sadly), there are barely any news of this
worldwide and even internally, but consumer-wise it is complete shitfest - PSN
is blocked, part of Google is blocked; amazon, akamai, digitalocean - partly
blocked and the pool of blocked addresses grows every day.

~~~
fight4runet
And they almost blocked Google's push services. As of now, they appear to have
reverted to point bans, and unbanned almost 3 million of Amazon's addresses.

But some 17 million (!!) is still banned.

------
fight4runet
I calmed down a little, had the time to explain what really happened, so
here's this post. It's a bit long but a lot more structured and detailed this
time.

[https://pastebin.com/8RuRyVQT](https://pastebin.com/8RuRyVQT)

